# Forge "Smoke"



## JJNAJ (Sep 20, 2006)

*"Smoks" Specs.*

I did get the following info on the "Smoke"

Axle to axle 35"
Brace height 7 3/8"
Single cam
42 degree limbs
IBO 314


----------



## JJNAJ (Sep 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DanDander (Oct 6, 2006)

Shot one excellent shooter I'm not a solo cam guy but I shot it for about 
2 months and was very impressed.It seemed to be very forgiving plenty fast,shock free and very Quit.


----------



## JJNAJ (Sep 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## homebrew (Mar 7, 2003)

*Smoke*

I stopped by Forge yesterday @ lunch and talked with Steve. He had a Smoke hanging on the wall. It's a nice looking bow. Looks similar to the F2 to me. The specs JJNAJ posted sound right. I think it's lighter than my Raptor too. I didn't get a chance to shoot it which is probably a good thing since I'd probably want to buy one! It's part of his 2007 line & I know Steve is working on getting the catalog out.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Smoke?*

I used to shoot a Hoyt Smoke.
It was fast but had a 5 1/2" BH
Can they use the same name?


----------



## JJNAJ (Sep 20, 2006)

up


----------



## JJNAJ (Sep 20, 2006)

up


----------



## JJNAJ (Sep 20, 2006)

up


----------

